# [solved] Xorg Tastatur lokalisieren funktioniert nicht!

## drakesoft

Hallo, 

ich kann mein Tastatur nicht mehr auf ein deutsches layout stellen.

Xorg log http://rafb.net/p/s01UVF29.html

Xorg conf http://rafb.net/p/fvqdEz46.html

Ich versteh das echt nicht warum... 

mfg

drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Mon Oct 20, 2008 1:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

welche xorg-server version installiert? und mit welchen use-flags?

----------

## mrsteven

Wird wohl das Problem mit neueren X.org Versionen und HAL sein...

----------

## drakesoft

danke das problem mit Hal war es

----------

